

The Problem with Google - paramaggarwal
http://www.paramaggarwal.com/post/45694466391/so-google-buys-android-in-2006-to-clone-the-then

======
jusben1369
I think you're missing the forest for the trees. Google's fear was closed
mobile systems that would lock them out of the fastest growing area for search
(and thus revenue) That was a real threat. Now, not so much.

